# Trout fishing



## japanesestallion (Apr 14, 2006)

I am in central ohio. Besides the Mad River, where else can I go for trout fishing? Man, I miss fishing back on Snake River in Idaho...
I heard a place called Clearfork, but I have no idea where and how to get there. Any info? Any good fishing there?


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

The Mohican river is stocked with rainbows. If you do not mind driving it is well more than worth the trip to drive up to the cleveland area and fish some of the rivers (Rockey, chagrin, grand, vermilion ect.) up here for steelhead. They will be moving in from lake erie here very shortly and remain here until late spring (I took my last one in early may last spring). 
Other than lake trout, the closest place is probley P.A. where they stock their rivers reguraly with trout. Good Luck


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

There are also several private clubs around the state. These places stock trout usually in spring-fed streams for members only.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

their is a place called cold creek in north west part of ohio i think it costs 5 bucks a day the creek is 45 temp it is loaded with rainbows hay go on odnr and check the fall trout stocking then go where you can go and hook on to some trout


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

Do you mean cold creek trout camp? I have been up there once and there is really no room fly cast, mainly spinfishing. It has some decent sized steelhead in it and pike have also been caught.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Clear Fork
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/PDF/clear Fork of Mohican map.pdf

Mad River
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/PDF/Mad River fishing map.pdf

Steelhead
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Fishing/trout/steelheadmaps.htm

Clear Creek
http://www.metroparks.net/ParksClearCreek.aspx

Rainbow - Still water
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/fishing/trout/falltrout.htm


----------



## Brules (Mar 11, 2006)

The Clearfork is NOT stocked with Rainbows. They stock it with Browns. You may occasionally find a Rainbow, but it's rare.


----------



## japanesestallion (Apr 14, 2006)

Are there browns or rainbows at clear creek down in south of columbus?
Are the fish small like the ones in Mad River?


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

All the year-round trout streams in Ohio, including Clear Creek, are stocked by the DNR with browns. A private club is stocking Apple Creek in Wooster with rainbows. The few rainbows that turn up in the Mad are probably from past stockings.

There are people who will disagree, but I think the best fly-fishing in the state for trout is probably the Mad, Clear Fork is a close second. Both have trophy browns well over 5 lbs, but it takes time and experience to find and catch them. 

John


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

My good friend swears by the mad, he just got a 21" brown about 3 weeks ago in there but from what i told its typically the smaller ones that are caught.


----------



## Brules (Mar 11, 2006)

The Clearfork is NOT stocked with Rainbows....you may occassionally catch one, but it is rare. It is only stocked with Browns.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Mad River is the best for large browns but you can't beat driving 2 hours north to go after the Steelhead.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

agreed.

have you made the drive recently?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Atleast once a week for the past month i have caught 3 this year so far biggest was 22 inch's.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like it might be time for me to make the drive. I've had some real good days of the pier in Fairport Harbor throwing spoons and ok days in the rivers with flies/spawn.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I was just fishing at Clear Creek this past week with a friend of mine that introduced me to Clear Creek. I caught my first two brownies from Clear Creek. He has always said this Clear Creek has alot of holding spots for trout but you have to take the time to explore it. This was my first time fishing Clear Creek and I have to say it has some great spots.

There are some private waters in ohio like Sunnybrook in Sandusky. Sunnybrook is my favorite, the waters are feed from the Castalia Blue hole so the water stays at constant 45 degrees, the club is located up the stream from Cold Creek Camp. Check out the website http://www.sunnybrooktroutclub.com/ they have an open house once a year in May. I have fished Pine Lake and Deep Springs both in Chardon and they don't have the creeks and stream layout like Sunnybrook.

So ya either cough up the dough to join private waters, fish ohio or road trip it to PA.


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

...$650 for a membership?!

You guys are getting hosed. Makes me appreciate the streams/rivers here in PA that much more...


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

ronnie84 said:


> ...$650 for a membership?!
> 
> You guys are getting hosed. Makes me appreciate the streams/rivers here in PA that much more...


I checked that link out of curiosity. The yearly membership maintenance is $675, plus $150 stream maintenace, plus required to spend $200 twice a year on club events. But now try an initiation fee of $4,000! (unless you're under 35, then you qualify for Junior membership at $1,000).

Kinda makes me wish we were more careful with our environment to preserve what's left.

Looks beautiful, though. sort of a 'golf course for fly fishing'


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

there is no way I could (or would) pay that for a private fishing club. maybe I'm in the wrong business if there's that much money to be made in private fishing.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmm, private fishing will one day be like in England where ALL the water is privately held vs public owned or state owned, its just a matter of time. Now I can tell you out of the 14-15 trout clubs in Ohio, ( I been to just about all of them but 1 that I know of) Sunnybrook is pretty nice but Id much rather belong to a few of the other ones, they all have open slots so dont think there is much money to be made on a joint like these and the upkeep and grounds inprovements are VERY costly let alone the fact that you need a year round cold water source which is why all the clubs are found on the Mad River watershed, near Castalia or a few with colder ponds are found near the Chagrin watershed. Now add the fact that you need a close source of folks with money and before long, you can see that these areas are already saturated with trout clubs. This is part of the reason they cost so much, because they are not running at the numbers the banks need them to to cover the loans.I know of 5 failed attempts on the Mad River watershed in the last 10 years alone. I know I was about to manage one of them but memberships are just too tough to sell with hard times around. For what its worth I know of two that are open to offers right now and 1 of them has the price near 4 million!! Now figure how many members youll need to cover that loan and youll understand why they are so expensive.
FWIW, people who fish a lot are not the target audience....

Salmonid


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

Salmonid,

I'm terribly curious (being a member of one of the cheaper clubs) what are your top 3?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mojo, PM has been sent!
Salmonid


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

could you copy me on that? It's something I might look into sometime.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...Mark great input as usual.... I'll fish with with a 00 weight for creek chubs for the rest of my days before I join a club that has dues like that...lol...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> ...Mark great input as usual


Oh yea, go aheah and give him a big head...  Mark has conquered the trout, now he is trying to land those Cats!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mazer, PM sent, and now I just have to figureout how to get my big head through the doorway so I can now try to conquer some cats.....  Dont worry mellon, I think even "YOU" can catch some trout with my help. And the key here is to keep your cast out of the trees and in the water, if you can do that long enough, Im sure we can get you some,  

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Dont worry mellon, I think even "YOU" can catch some trout with my help.


Good, I hope so. I'm looking forward to it.................................... BECAUSE I NEED SOME CUT BAIT FOR CAT'S!  You knew that was coming, right?

No worries guys, even I would not use a live Trour, I know how precious of aresource they are.  (Besides I'm 100 CPR unless it's bait for cats.)


----------



## japanesestallion (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input. I have not tried Steelhead fishing yet here in OH.
I was just gonna go back to Idaho this summer to fish there, but after coming through WV and part of Virginia yesterday, I might have to go back to one of those states.
I am not saying OH is not worthy of fishing, but I love the large mountains, running waters, and it was so cool! It really made me feel at home.
I do not want to pay any membership fees. I will just have to explore more here in OH.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Check out this site - http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/

They have weekly reports on-line on the Mad (one hour to the west of C-bus), Clear Fork (one hour north), and the Erire Tributaries. There is also Clear Creek (one hour South). The guys at Mad River Outfitters are very knowledgable and very willing to share. This past spring I caught my first Steelie - it is a complete blast. I also got an 18" Brown on the Mad a week before Xmas, my first. 

Also check out our site for the Dept. of Natural Resources - http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/default.htm


----------

